# Cariba.....what Is This?



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

i have 4 caribe 2 reds and a piraya in a 150 gallon........1 of the cariba seems to have white spots on his head and near eyes.....it doesnt look like ich bc with ich it usually looks like its brushed up along the fish ......this literally looks like bigger white spots id say like 5 spots........il try to post a pic ........please help


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Could they possibly be little holes?


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

no they arent holes


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Pics would be great.

Do they look 'fuzzy' at all?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Tough to say, but you wouldn't want it to be something like columnaria... Probably a good idea to get a hospital tank ready just incase...


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

whats columnaria?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

SandNukka15 said:


> whats columnaria?


Oops late night







meant Columnaris!

http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/disease/p/columnaris.htm


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

idt it is.....i got pics....how do i post them?


----------

